# trying to ID a pontiac motor



## 7ft stew (Apr 1, 2010)

heres the deal.i bought a 76 blazer that had a pontiac motor in it.i was told it was a 400.i have tried for the past two days to find the ID numbers to get the year,what it came out of,etc.i discovered today during the scraping of dirt,oil,etc that the motor had been repainted at some point.the only numbers i have found are: on the head on drivers side either DN 102271 or DN 0027(i cannot determine if the "1's" are from the stamping of the head or are part of the actual number).the other number is on the water pump it is 488296.i dont know if this will help but i figured if anyone could find out it would be you guys.thanks


----------



## Koppster (Jul 27, 2008)

Block and Engine Codes:

Quote: Pontiac engines have block code. This code will tell you the year it was to be used. However, these codes were used over from year to year. Together with the casting code and cating date you can determine where what the engine is. Starting in 1965 Pontiac began using a 2 digit letter code. As a general rule, "W" coded blocks are manual transmission and "Y" coded blocks are automatics. And most of the "Z" coded blocks are also auto. The "X" coded blocks are a little of both. The Engine codes will be found on the front of passengers side of the block, below the head. Above the 2 digit code will be the motor unit number, which is either 6 or 7 digits. Unquote.

Pontiac Power

Rick


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,

More than likely the code "DN 102271" will be a date code, the D N should have a triangle pointing at the D or the N to indicate the shift which the head was cast on October 22, 1971 for the 72 model year.

If the block was built prior to 1969 it will have an eight bolt water pump, 1969 and newer will have an 11 bolt water pump. If the block was built before mid year 67 the block casting number will be located on the distributor pad with the date code, after mid year 67 the casting number was moved to a ledge behind the #8 cylinder.

The head casting is located on the center exhaust ports and may be 7j2 or 7k3 for the 1972 model year.


----------



## 7ft stew (Apr 1, 2010)

well its got an 11 hole water pump.that gives me a starting point.ive seen where some numbers are under the "D N" but on mine there is not.i dug though some dirt and oil from the back of the motor to try and feel for the stamp.if the motor has been painted will the numbers still stand out? im sorry to be a burden to you guys


----------



## 7ft stew (Apr 1, 2010)

got it c 575699 under the number is yv


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

YV is for a 1972 or 1973 350cid with a 2bbl. carb;

Look on the back of the block on the passenger's side for a casting number, 
481990 is for 1972 and 488986 is for 1973


----------



## 7ft stew (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks randy.i sure was hoping it was a 400.it still runs good though.does having the 350 pontiac motor increase the value of a 76 blazer


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If it's from a GTO he11 to the yea!!! Who wouldn't want a GTO powered blazer?? :cheers


----------



## 7ft stew (Apr 1, 2010)

rukee you are the man.ive been debating on keeping the blazer.if the motor was worth what ive been told it could be i might have had to sell it.the thing is the blazer needs ALOT of work.PO torched front springs,got quite a bit of rust and the interior is trash.i got it super cheap though and its a 2wd,which are getting hard to find.the kicker is im not a mechanic or a body man.got a few sockets and stuff and thats about it.im just kinda torn right now,make some money or have sweet @#$ ride in a few years.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If you got it cheap and the motor does turn out to be a GTO engine, and a 2wd blazer is so rare, then maybe you could be better off pulling and selling the GTO motor and then sell the blazer as a builder?


----------



## 7ft stew (Apr 1, 2010)

thats kinda what im thinkn.ive got to find those darn numbers to ID the motor.thats the onlt thing hiolding me back.i thought the ones i found today would be the right ones


----------



## 7ft stew (Apr 1, 2010)

ok well here we go.ive got a 1976 blazer 2wd.its got a 1972 pontiac motor ID numbers575699 YV on the front of the block. its got serial number 481990 on the rear of the block.lol did it come out of a GTO or not?


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

You should have a 350 CI 175 HP engine out of an X body.


YV X-body 72 350 175 Turbo 350 L-30 N 1x2 481990 2 

Check out this site: Pontiac Power


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

7ft stew said:


> did it come out of a GTO or not?


NO, GTO's had the 400 or the 455 in 72.


----------



## 7ft stew (Apr 1, 2010)

thanks everyone.at this moment im keeping it.probably put 4 barrel intake and carb on it at some point.atleast i no what year it is so i can get parts for it.


----------

